# hello from muslighting



## muslighting (Apr 1, 2013)

hello everyone, this alex from muslighting, a profession led lighting manufacturer from china.very glad to discuss here. thank you. welcome to visit our website and send your quesiton. we can provide free technology FAQs in any time.

regards;
alex


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome Alex! Hope you enjoy your time here with us.

~Dave


----------



## muslighting (Apr 9, 2013)

Dear Dave, thanks for your warm response.good luck~

Our advantage product lines:
1,TRIAC *dimmable led tube lights T5/T8 unified desgin
2,TRIAC dimmable led downlights/ceiling lights
3,TRIAC dimmable led Driver constant current
4,TRIAC dimmable led driver constant voltage
5,0-10v led drivers
6,DMX led driver
7,led flood light RGB
8,220V/120/12V/24V led strips
welcome communicate with us anytime.*


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the additional info Muslighting. Your introductory post here in the New Member Board is the only place where that info is allowed. We always appreciate when new members tell us more about themselves and who they represent.

~Dave


----------

